# Dx for antibody mediated rejection



## Tonyj (Jun 11, 2010)

What code would I use for antibody mediated rejection of a previously transplanted kidney. 279.50 graft versus-host disease and/or 996.81 complications of transplanted kidney?

Tonyj


----------



## sbicknell (Jun 11, 2010)

I dont think I would use 279.50 unspecified.  I also think the 996.xx codes are for surgical complications and I think you are wanting rejection.  What about...........

279.51   A syndrome of immologically mediated tissue damage occurring following allogeneic transplant usually affecting the skin, liver, and gi tract. Onset is usually within one hundred days of transplantation or immunologic manipulation.


279.52  A syndrome of immologically mediated tissue damage occurring following allogeneic transplant and may affect multiple organs with manifestations similar to autoimmune diseases. Onset is usually within three years of transplantation or immunologic manipulation.


----------



## Tonyj (Jun 14, 2010)

996.81 is for complications of surgical and medical care NEC; (transplant failure or rejection.) Therefore, I'm satisfied with that code but I'm not so sure about the 279.5x code(s). Would they be inclusive of antibody mediated rejection?


----------

